# Buck Knife question



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a 30 year old Buck 110 folder. The last few years it’s been in the tool box. I decided it needed sharpening, had trouble cutting open a bag of chicken feed. The edge was smooth, just dull as all get out. I broke out my old Lansky 4 stone sharpener. I started with the course stone. 10 or 12 passes on each side at 30 degrees.

The edge felt extremely rough. It looked like chunks were coming out of the edge. I tried the “extra course” stone. It got worse. I went back to the “course” stone, no change. I stopped.

I got this lansky sharpener at the same time as this buck 110. The stones are smooth, got replacements about 10 years ago.

I have never seen this happen on this blade or any other. I have no idea what has happened. :dunno:

Suggestions?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you have a fine stone to try?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Caribou said:


> Do you have a fine stone to try?


Yeah, my Lansky has an extra course, course, medium and a fine. As I wrote I got replacement stones 8-10 years ago. They are in excellent shape.

I don't understand why a very dull buck with a smooth edge would suddenly go jagged when sharpened. It makes no sense. I've never abused this blade, used it yes, for a lot of years, but not for cutting wire or other metal. I have other tools for that.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Are you stroking the stones away from the cutting edge or toward it? I can't tell from the photo if you are making a "feather edge" on the blade. If it's a thin slice of steel that you can bend back and forth with your fingers then you have a feather edge. Try stroking the stones into the blade. That should take the feather edge out.

If that isn't it I'll be glad to learn what the real problem is. 

Good luck!


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Cotton, send the pics to Buck. Sounds like something they would want to take care of...


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Are you stroking the stones away from the cutting edge or toward it? I can't tell from the photo if you are making a "feather edge" on the blade. If it's a thin slice of steel that you can bend back and forth with your fingers then you have a feather edge. Try stroking the stones into the blade. That should take the feather edge out.
> 
> If that isn't it I'll be glad to learn what the real problem is.
> 
> Good luck!


I'm stroking into the blade and it's a steep 30% angle. On my small "Buck Gents" I go with a finer 25% angle. I'm not getting the bendable edge, just tiny chunks dropping out.

To the left is a much newer Buck 110. A lot of metal has been removed through the decades from the old blade. Maybe I've sharpened out of the tempered metal...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Cotton said:


> To the left is a much newer Buck 110. A lot of metal has been removed through the decades from the old blade. Maybe I've sharpened out of the tempered metal...


You might be right but I have seen knives sharpened far deeper into the blade than yours without any problems. I have seen many a knife sharpened till it all but disappears.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I had to break out the big boy tools for this. It’s been so long I forgot which drawer the michs were in. It’s hard to measure sloping metal… best estimate… At the top of the bevel on the old blade it’s about 53/1000’s of an inch thick. At the top of the bevel of the new blade is about 22/1000’s of and inch thick. This is why the bevel appears much larger on the old blade. The angle is the same, 30 degrees.

This doesn’t help answer the riddle, it just gives some perspective.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have a couple of those. On 1, the metal is not very hard and is difficult to sharpen and will not hold an edge. The other is a good knife. I sharpen them both at 25 deg.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

mosquitomountainman said:


> If that isn't it I'll be glad to learn what the real problem is.
> Good luck!


I figured it out&#8230; The problem was me&#8230; 

The guide rod is connected to the orange stone correctly, bottom up. Connecting the guide rod incorrectly (purple stone. top down)) allows the clamp to radically interfere with the angle of the stone to the blade.

It's been a year since I sharpened all my blades. I simply connected the guide rod wrong and made a mess.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I see that every time I regrind a stainless blade. it simply means you over sharpened one side past its factory bevel. hold it up and look down the edge like it was a gun site, then sharpen the under done one a bit more.

P.S..{reads last post}
yup.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Magus said:


> I see that every time I regrind a stainless blade. it simply means you over sharpened one side past its factory bevel. hold it up and look down the edge like it was a gun site, then sharpen the under done one a bit more.
> 
> P.S..{reads last post}
> yup.


Since this is my thread and the problem is solved&#8230;

Hey Magnus! What is the best way grind old stainless kitchen knives? The cheaper ones that come in a block of wood with slots?

The ones that have spent too much time in sink water and get black pits in them? "Best guess it's the magnesium degrading."

Ideas to give them new life? I've a drawer full of them...


----------

